# Rejiggering of the  35schwinnDD



## Big Moe (Jun 20, 2020)

Started as a bmx inspired bomber. Got turned into a  2 speed bar hopper. Still a few things add and adjust. And no modifications made to the frame. Enjoy


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2020)

cool.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 6, 2020)

Finally getting back to the project. Just need a chain and brake cable.  Then I'll be fine  tuning it. And finally blow it apart and make it pretty. Kinda feeling  candy apple red and bass boat flake powder coating.


----------

